# Predict the Record for April - Meir Wins!



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wed 01 vs Houston *W*
Fri 03 vs Sacramento *W * _Current high score of 139_
Sun 05 @ Dallas *L*
Wed 08 @ New Orleans *W*
Fri 10 @ Memphis *L*
Sat 11 @ Minnesota *W*
Mon 13 vs Memphis *W *
Wed 15 vs Golden State *W (6-2)*

Remember, choose a high score for the Suns this month as a potential tie breaker. Ties are stupid. No specific game. All you have to do is be the closest.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

5-3

136


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

8-0

150pts


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

6-2. 140 points.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

7-1

138 pts


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

5-3, 135pts


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



Aylwin said:


> 5-3, 135pts


Basel will probably go with 5-3, 137 pts :sadbanana:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



croco said:


> Basel will probably go with 5-3, 137 pts :sadbanana:


Basel doesn't count.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

Actually, I've got 4-4 with the high score of 133.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*

4-4 with a high score of 129

I won't be surprised if we beat 2 of the good teams and lose to 2 ****ty teams when we can take advantage.



Edit: Winners for this season.


Oct/Nov: Meir
Dec: Bircan
Jan: Meir
Feb: croco
March: IceMan23and3


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



ATLien said:


>


We don't play that many games, so yeah, phooey to you.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



ATLien said:


>


Thank you, Captain Obvious.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for April*



MeirToTheWise said:


> 6-2. 140 points.



You just furthered your domination for the season. You hit the record and were 1 pt off Suns high score of 139.



Winners this yr.

Oct/Nov: Meir
Dec: Bircan
Jan: Meir
Feb: croco
March: IceMan23and3
April: Meir


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice work, Meir.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

3 TIME CHAMP... WOOOOOT!!! To be honest, I think it was my birthday luck that was at work for this month.

Thx Diss and Basel ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I didn't even realize that I won one! Grats traitor.. I mean Meir.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I didn't even realize that I won one! Grats traitor.. I mean Meir.


Awww... Low blow


----------

